# Miley got a summer cut



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

It turns out I really didn't have much of a choice of her haircut becuse she was so matted. I had my list for the groomer and my pictures but it didn't really matter.

Up untill MiLey was about 5 month old she didn't matt :wub:. It was so nice. I thought that I let her hair grow long. Then she got her cotony hair :smilie_tischkante:. OH boy. It was torture for me and for her. I tried everything. Ice on Ice,fur butter,cowboy magic,....everything. Poor MiLey didn't even want to sit by me because she knew I was going to try and work on her matts. She will be 1 year old next month. 

I did tell the groomer to leave her tail alone, and to bob her face. Those are bascially the only decisions that I could make because of her matts. I would of had them leave her legs a little longer and her feet more rounded if I had a choice...but I can let them grow out to that. 

But Miley is loving it:chili: I will love it after it grows out a little but I love it because she loves it. I can tell she feel Pretty. It is nice to pet her without feeling the matts. I took her outside today and tried to take some pictures why she was running around. They aren't the best but I knew you all would kill me if I wrote this and didn't show pictures.

This will be the first time I've tried to post pictures since "the change over" Hope it works.

Thanks for all of your help on my questions on grooming. I was so nervous:smpullhair:.

Darlene and Miley


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

cute cut


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She still looks adorable even though that wasn't your first choice in cuts. I don't think there's a thing you can do to that girl to make her not absolutely adorable!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh but i still love her face trim ... too cute ^_^ my malts will go for their summer hair cuts soon. 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Miley looks darling. She reminds me of Lady. That's the cut I do on her in the warm weather, then let it grow for about 6 weeks or so in between.

If they don't have the proper silky coat, it's just not worth fighting with it. Besides, I think puppy cuts are cute and much more practical. Lady loves her body massages. She goes totally limp in my arms. We couldn't do that if we had to worry about mats!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

aw  she's got such a beautiful face <3


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

She looks amazing! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, she looks adorable in that cut and it's cool!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

She still looks adorable and I'm sure she'll be very comfortable this summer.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree. She looks adorable. Nice and comfy cut and that gorgeous face of hers.:wub::wub: You'll both have a happier s:aktion033:ummer.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

With her pretty face the cut doesn't even matter :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Darlene, I think she looks gorgeous...what a nice summer cut...and I know what you mean about the matting. I brush Rocky every day and every day he has matts under his front legs. I don't know how they get there every day. It drives me crazy...I think Miley looks so good...I'd keep it that way for the summer.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Miley is such a cutie!
She has an adorable face and I love her bow!
Sounds like she will be happier with the shorter do.


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you all for your are words of encouragement on MiLey's hair cut. I'm sure we are going to have fun with it.
Jilly, thanks for the compliment on MiLey's bow. Jeniffer, is an SM member. She has Bailey and her new puppy sweet Sophie. She made me a bunch of bows when I lost MiLeys bows. They are so cute and well made. I get a lot of compliments on them. She sells them and she does a great job with making them.

I just wanted to let you all know if anyone is on the fence about giving their baby a haircut (like I was)....I just want you to know in my humble opinion... it is so much easier to take care of. MiLey can go outside to play and not come back in side carrying the whole front yard with her.. I'm loving it!!!! I'm looking forward to her being able to play out in the lake this summer and not have to worry about her hair. WHOPPEEE! It's opened up a whole new world of fun for us. FREEEDOM!!!!!

I'll just have to sit from afar and look at all of your long hair beauties and enjoy them.I do think they look BEAUTIFUL. Maybe if MiLey's hair grows back in and doesn't matt I'll try to keep it long again, but if not, I'm ok with that too.

Thanks,
Darlene and MiLey


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Miley looks great in her new summer cut!!! She could not be any more cute!! 

We are loving our summer cut already! Its just so much easier and nicer for them when it gets hot and humid!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

She looks adorable! That is one of my favorite cuts!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Miley looks gorgeous with the new summer hair cut! Great job, Darlene!

Now summer has to start, finally!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Miley looks adorable! I think the groomer did a great job!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

I love her new short puppy cut . . .she will be comfy during the warm months and when fully dressed up no one would even know she's got short hair :wub: gorgeous little malt:wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

love the new summer cut! maisie looks like an adorable little puppy! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think she looks adorable!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

The short cut is very nice. I like Vanilla with a nice short cut as well. Very comfortable for them.


----------



## momtomax (Mar 13, 2010)

Your pup is so cute!


----------

